# ASRock X370 Taichi (AMD AM4)



## cadaveca (Apr 10, 2017)

With AMD's new processors out now, ASRock has taken their Taichi design and applied it to AMD's X370 chipset. Ready for SLI and dual M.2 drives along with a huge list of other features, ASRock's X370 Taichi motherboard is definitely ready to bring a calming moment to your AMD Ryzen experience.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 10, 2017)

I was really convinced this will cost 300+$


----------



## entropic (Apr 10, 2017)

Unfortunately in the EU the board retails for 260 euro or more and while still a solid choice thats quite a bit of premium added just by crossing the ocean, also availability sucks


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 10, 2017)

Your AIDA64 scores are a little on the low side. My 2933 kit is outperforming you. ASRock Killer board.

Still, wish I had been able to get a Taichi. Decided too late that I wanted it :-/ Oh well, Killer SLI/ac is still really good.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was like "meh" all the way until I read it is $200. Holy cow that is a great value!!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 10, 2017)

Lightofhonor said:


> Your AIDA64 scores are a little on the low side. My 2933 kit is outperforming you. ASRock Killer board.
> 
> Still, wish I had been able to get a Taichi. Decided too late that I wanted it :-/ Oh well, Killer SLI/ac is still really good.


ASRock has actually released several BIOSes for this board since the one this was tested on so it might have improved; I'll be taking an updated look in the near future as AMD pumps out the AGESA updates. 



xkm1948 said:


> I was like "meh" all the way until I read it is $200. Holy cow that is a great value!!


That's what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, what wireless card are they using on this board?


----------



## Naito (Apr 10, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I'll be taking an updated look in the near future as AMD pumps out the AGESA updates.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Aretak (Apr 10, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what wireless card are they using on this board?


It's an Intel 3168NGW.


----------



## Rivage (Apr 10, 2017)

Simply the best AM4 board.
Tweaktown guy said the same.



entropic said:


> Unfortunately in the EU the board retails for 260 euro or more and while still a solid choice thats quite a bit of premium added just by crossing the ocean, also availability sucks


I can buy it for 228 eur, and that's ok price to me.


----------



## Black Flag (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't like the color.

Too bad Gigabyte not manufactures motherboards with blue pcb anymore.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2017)

Black Flag said:


> I don't like the color.


So you stare at the motherboard? Or do you install it irregardless of a side panel window, and forget about it? It has blue LEDs on board so there's the missing blue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 10, 2017)

Using this board for my friends workstation with a 1700x, 32gb ram at 2400, and a Quadro P5000. This board is so good it has been out of stock at newegg for a couple weeks now.

We are waiting for it to be in stock again till we order.


----------



## notb (Apr 11, 2017)

The board is in fact very impressive. IMO clearly the best AM4 we've seen. Still, the 10.0 score is surprising (at best). :/

Honestly, this board has pretty much the same functionality as the Z270 variant (differences mostly stemming from the chipset - in favor of Intel) and the latter, while being a very solid choice, isn't really a star in the Kaby Lake world. This makes me wonder just how much of the perfect score is really about this board and how much is about the poor AM4 choice we have now.
We'll most likely see better AM4 motherboards and you'll be out of scale then. 

Also, you've reviewed the X99 variant a few months ago (score 9.7), which you didn't include in the charts. Why? It would be fairly interesting to see just how this board compares to a last year design that ASRock positioned in the same segment.

Assuming you wanted to limit the number of mobos included, the choice is fairly weird as well. In the X99 Taichi review there are better models included for both X99 and Z170.
I'm far from such ideas, but at some point an Intel fanboy will appear and notice that this mobo would not shine as much in a different company, and it could be harder to justify a score you've given it.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 11, 2017)

So what exactly is the difference between this the Taichi and the Gaming Professional apart from slightly different VRM/Chipset heat sinks they've both got the same components onboard


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2017)

notb said:


> Assuming you wanted to limit the number of mobos included, the choice is fairly weird as well. In the X99 Taichi review there are better models included for both X99 and Z170.
> I'm far from such ideas, but at some point an Intel fanboy will appear and notice that this mobo would not shine as much in a different company, and it could be harder to justify a score you've given it.



Those are literally the boards tested in chronological order. It is very rare that I re-test a board for a future review since I go through so many. There was no thought or choice in the boards listed other than those are the ones that I have tested with these tests specifically, and with this set of hardware. As time progresses, the benchmarks list different boards because that's what I have in my possession. 

My scores don't necessarily reflect how one board performs vs any other, either. Each board has an end user segment it targets ,and how well it meet that target plays a role in the scoring as well. In regards to the two Taichi boards, I do feel this is a better version of the product vs the X99 version, since the thematic design suits the feature base far better with Ryzen than it does for Intel's X99 Express. There are no features left out or not used in this board, but with X99, you tend to have lots of left-over PCIe functionality, and part of that is because those CPUs have varying PCIe connectivity. You don't need to have those concerns with AMD's platform currently. I do believe that there can be a bit of elegance in the engineering used to make the most of what a platform offers, and the X370 Taichi does that far better (in my opinion) than the X99 Taichi.


You know, while motherboards are the base of any PC build, they are all rather generic, and there is a huge level of part-equality across the board. Objectifying those differences in design isn't an easy task!



Athlonite said:


> So what exactly is the difference between this the Taichi and the Gaming Professional apart from slightly different VRM/Chipset heat sinks they've both got the same components onboard



Software package and BOIS layout will differ, and there might bee some minor differences like USB controllers and LAN bits. I haven't taken a hard look at that board specifically, but do have the X370 GAMING K4 in the stack of boards I'm working through.


----------



## Mistral (Apr 11, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the LED controls on the Chi are compatible with AURA-ready cases like the Enthoo EVOLV?


----------



## LTUGamer (Apr 11, 2017)

The first 10,0 evaluation for motherboard ever in TPU. AsRock marketing guys could talk a lot about it


----------



## Relayer (Apr 11, 2017)

As far as the audio section. Did you actually listen to it? I'm curious if it can drive high impedance headphones or not. Can someone connect a set of HD600's (or even HD800) to it and drive them well without any additional headphone amp? High impedance planer models?


----------



## darklm (Apr 11, 2017)

sorry, but is the Hydro H100 compatible with this board??? do i need an special bracket? i tought i need to put my H100 to rest since my i5 ivy died


----------



## LogitechFan (Apr 11, 2017)

Mistral said:


> Can anyone confirm if the LED controls on the Chi are compatible with AURA-ready cases like the Enthoo EVOLV?


Same question. On the Z270 version of Chi it says they are AURA, plain and simple (unless ASRock AURA RGB LED is different from Asus Aura). But AM4 version is ASRock RGB LED, whatever that means...

Also, if I run 2xM2 in raid 0/1 on this one I assume it will slow the top Ultra slot down to 20?

PS. Just noticed the Z270 has 3xM.2 @ Ultra. So basically 10/10 in the AM4 world is like a 7.5/10 in the Z270 world. Ok...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2017)

Relayer said:


> As far as the audio section. Did you actually listen to it? I'm curious if it can drive high impedance headphones or not. Can someone connect a set of HD600's (or even HD800) to it and drive them well without any additional headphone amp? High impedance planer models?



I have PC350SE, but that's not exactly the same thing. I think you are still better off with external DAC for these sorts of headphones, maybe even add-on sound card. The PCI-E slots are configured well for it...



darklm said:


> sorry, but is the Hydro H100 compatible with this board??? do i need an special bracket? i tought i need to put my H100 to rest since my i5 ivy died



No special bracket; just the hardware it comes with. You can see it in pictures in the review...



LogitechFan said:


> Same question. On the Z270 version of Chi it says they are AURA, plain and simple. But AM4 version is kinda unclear about it.
> 
> Also, if I run 2xM2 in raid 0/1 on this one I assume it will slow the top Ultra slot down to 20?



Not sure how the RAID would work, but you'd probably be better off sticking a slot-in PCI-E 3.0 M.2 board for RAID purposes.

Not sure on the LED thing; there are different types of 50/50 LEDs, different voltages; that should be the only compatibility issue, AFAIK.


----------



## notb (Apr 11, 2017)

LogitechFan said:


> Same question. On the Z270 version of Chi it says they are AURA, plain and simple (unless ASRock AURA RGB LED is different from Asus Aura). But AM4 version is ASRock RGB LED, whatever that means...
> 
> Also, if I run 2xM2 in raid 0/1 on this one I assume it will slow the top Ultra slot down to 20?
> 
> PS. Just noticed the Z270 has 3xM.2 @ Ultra. So basically 10/10 in the AM4 world is like a 7.5/10 in the Z270 world. Ok...



As cadaveca has said earlier: "My scores don't necessarily reflect how one board performs vs any other, either."
So on one hand, X370 Taichi has a lot of very useful features, is well designed, looks OK and so on. It's hard to find a fault, if you're just looking at this single board - hence the perfect score (and the word "perfect" all over the text).

But there clearly are some more appealing motherboards out there: with better cooling, better OC abilities, better disk performance, better fps in games, better power consumption, better circuits etc.
And even if they're all for Intel CPUs, should it not be taken into account? AM4 is a new platform and more polished stuff is coming soon. How will it be rated if we got a "perfect AM4 board" a month after release?

And if the score doesn't reflect how a device "performs vs any other", why compare at all in the review? Why is there a "sort by rating" option on TPU?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Motherboards&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=score
So is this ASRock better than ASUS Maximus VIII? Is it not? Why?

If scores shouldn't be compared, why are they so precise? Why not a simple 5-star system?

Giving a 10.0 was a big risk. Like you, I was instantly pushed back by the poor M.2 situation. In the Kaby Lake generation, a 2x 32 Gbit/s in ATX boards got fairly pedestrian - it's seen in many mid-range models.
But then again: this is cadaveca's approach and he can evaluate according to his views and knowledge. That's the whole point of being a reviewer. 
Other than the final score, the review itself is pretty good.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Apr 11, 2017)

310 beaver pelts for this board in Canada.


----------



## LogitechFan (Apr 11, 2017)

notb said:


> Giving a 10.0 was a big risk. Like you, I was instantly pushed back by the poor M.2 situation. In the Kaby Lake generation, a 2x 32 Gbit/s in ATX boards got fairly pedestrian - it's seen in many mid-range models.


Heck, Z270i Strix is mini-itx and has 2xM.2 Ultra slots. With AM4... I can't even get an itx...



IRQ Conflict said:


> 310 beaver pelts for this board in Canada.


I usually pay with gold sand and toothpicks here (when running out of fresh scalps, of course).


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd almost build x99 or Ryzen just to have this board.

Sexy as f


----------



## hankmooody (Apr 11, 2017)

my taichi got a short and one of the transistors (near the second PCIE port) burned like hell, all my other components where fine but the mainboard died without any given cause. Will RMA it, how long does the procedure take in Europa (GER) for Asrock? Lets Hope Asrock's warranty will be on point..


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2017)

hankmooody said:


> my taichi got a short and one of the transistors (near the second PCIE port) burned like hell, all my other components where fine but the mainboard died without any given cause. Will RMA it, how long does the procedure take in Europa (GER) for Asrock? Lets Hope Asrock's warranty will be on point..



Doesn't that depend entirely on Asrock? Your mileage may vary, greatly. In general an RMA takes about 2 weeks, if they're slow it can be 8 weeks.


----------



## hankmooody (Apr 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Doesn't that depend entirely on Asrock? Your mileage may vary, greatly. In general an RMA takes about 2 weeks, if they're slow it can be 8 weeks.



I've read that the only Asrock Service Point in EU is in Netherlands..so the bidirectional shipping alone will take long, I suppose


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2017)

hankmooody said:


> I've read that the only Asrock Service Point in EU is in Netherlands..so the bidirectional shipping alone will take long, I suppose



Germany > NL won't take long, two days one direction at the most, so that's 4 days worth of shipping. Make it double that if you have to send it through a retailer first.


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## Black Flag (Apr 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> So you stare at the motherboard? Or do you install it irregardless of a side panel window, and forget about it? It has blue LEDs on board so there's the missing blue.



At the end of June I will order my Ryzen platform 1800x, 64GB RAM, M.2 SSD, when it comes to the motherboard selection, we'll see.


----------



## Fumero (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, a perfect 10 score, i think my next motherboard will be a ASRock.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 11, 2017)

C6H or Taichi for b-die overclocking ?


----------



## MrMilli (Apr 11, 2017)

How come you tested with BIOS 1.4?


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 11, 2017)

Boring... Where is ASRock's mini-ITX board?

Nice read though, Dave


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 11, 2017)

I've been waiting for this board to come back into stock. Sadly, it's been unavailable for damn near a month now. I was hoping that they'd have more when Ryzen 5 launched, but that isn't the case.

Great review as always, Dave. Appreciate the time you put into these reviews for us tech nerds!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2017)

MrMilli said:


> How come you tested with BIOS 1.4?


At time of writing, that is what was available. I test, layout review, write, edit, gets handed off to editor, he does his bit, we might have a discussion about something, then it enters queue to go live. There is some time between writing and appearing on front page.




notb said:


> As cadaveca has said earlier: "My scores don't necessarily reflect how one board performs vs any other, either."
> So on one hand, X370 Taichi has a lot of very useful features, is well designed, looks OK and so on. It's hard to find a fault, if you're just looking at this single board - hence the perfect score (and the word "perfect" all over the text).
> 
> But there clearly are some more appealing motherboards out there: with better cooling, better OC abilities, better disk performance, better fps in games, better power consumption, better circuits etc.
> ...




That is very fair feedback. I look at board like this: Here is a socket, and it supports specific CPU. This CPU has memory requirements, as well as chipset and then features-focused options. Board makers take these and makes board for the platform. So, I rate that process. As such, you cannot compare directly a $100 board and a $500 board... they are obviously very different, although they do the same task. Most people that buy $500 motherboard do not care about $100 motherboard, and vice versa. This is no different than a $100 VGA or a $500 VGA. Obviously you can compare these different products in different price brackets, but it is more accurate to compare boards of the same feature set, same target audience, and same platform. Platform is a very important thing, like you say, KabyLake and SkyLake can give boards with dual 32 Gb/s M.2 ports, but this Summit Ridge platform cannot in the same way, so this difference is not something that is held against the Summit Ridge boards. It is not my job to compare platforms. Yes, my scoring tables do show multiple platforms, for those that favor performance over anything, but it is up to the reader to be discriminate in noting these differences, and also understanding that these metrics are purely for the sake of general comparison, and not the end-all-be-all to determine a products worth or final score (you need to consider all info provided in the review). I have mentioned before that if I could, all graphs would be removed, but they are asked for, so they are provided.

I actually really like your comments. You are right, giving a 10.0 WAS a big risk. I FULLY understood that, and seeing you recognize that, seeing you repeat many of the thoughts I had before giving this score... is very validating, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## lukart (Apr 11, 2017)

No wonder these babies were out of stock for so long


----------



## HTC (Apr 11, 2017)

lukart said:


> No wonder these babies were out of stock for so long



They were never *in stock* in my neck of the woods ...


----------



## Kanan (Apr 12, 2017)

Great review. Just one thing: I would've liked a comparison with the new Crosshair MB, makes more sense to me than comparing it with Intel ones.


----------



## acperience7 (Apr 12, 2017)

This is the board I want, but like f22a4bandit said. This board is perpetually out of stock unless you want to pay $400 on ebay... Glad to hear it performs as good as it looks.


----------



## anubis44 (Apr 12, 2017)

Problem is, I bought one (picked it up yesterday) and it was defective. 

Board showed an error '0d' message, no matter what I did. Changed the RAM, changed the graphics card, moved it to a test bench, changed the CMOS jumper, pulled out the CMOS battery, the board would not get past the '0d' message, so I had to RMA for refund and buy an Asus Crosshair VI Hero. No matter how feature rich the board is, if it won't boot, that's a deal-breaker, and I'm not the only one who's gotten a dead ASRock board.

We'll see if THAT board works shortly.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2017)

anubis44 said:


> No matter how feature rich the board is, if it won't boot, that's a deal-breaker, and I'm not the only one who's gotten a dead ASRock board.


You say that like Asrock quality isn't as good as other manufacturers, when they seem to surpass most.
I'm sure other people have had their issues with dead motherboards from Gigabyte, MSI etc.
I wouldn't be so quick to pass judgement based on one bad experience.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 13, 2017)

Thats not a typo is it? a perfect 10? ive never seen a score like that before. Well done AsRock!


----------



## Kanan (Apr 13, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Thats not a typo is it? a perfect 10? ive never seen a score like that before. Well done AsRock!


"Golden Editor's Choice" this is


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 13, 2017)

Great review @cadaveca. The verdict part where u put "Too perfect" at the Cons section is kinda true xDD Hopefully those who wanna build a RyZen system will consider this decent board, especially after getting a Perfect 10.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## HTC (Apr 13, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


>



Good to know: thanks!

Apparently, whoever thought this behaviour in the BIOS was a good thing was struck by a sudden but prolonged case of cerebral diarrhea ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


>



So he made a long ass video complaining about what is obviously a bug in the BIOS...

They are pushing out BIOSes for these boards pretty fast trying to work out the issues with Ryzen.  And he is using P2.00, which is the first BIOS AFAIK, that uses the new AGESA.  So I highly doubt this is the way it is meant to work, and likely just a bug that go overlooked as they rushed this BIOS out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 13, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> So he made a long ass video complaining about what is obviously a bug in the BIOS...
> 
> They are pushing out BIOSes for these boards pretty fast trying to work out the issues with Ryzen.  And he is using P2.00, which is the first BIOS AFAIK, that uses the new AGESA.  So I highly doubt this is the way it is meant to work, and likely just a bug that go overlooked as they rushed this BIOS out.



sooooo 9.9/10 then.


----------



## Hotobu (Apr 16, 2017)

It'd be nice if these could actually stay in stock. I can't find them anywhere for MSRP.


----------



## soleil14 (Apr 17, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> So he made a long ass video complaining about what is obviously a bug in the BIOS...
> 
> They are pushing out BIOSes for these boards pretty fast trying to work out the issues with Ryzen.  And he is using P2.00, which is the first BIOS AFAIK, that uses the new AGESA.  So I highly doubt this is the way it is meant to work, and likely just a bug that go overlooked as they rushed this BIOS out.


From what I read here:
http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4826&title=x370-taichi-bios-200
The AGESA version is still 1.0.0.3 with Bios 2.0.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 17, 2017)

The Biostar X370GT7 plus included free 240GB M.2 SATA SSD might be another board to keep an eye on @ $209.99 Also Biostar didn't cheap out on the CPU VRM components.

Edit: Comes with this SSD: Biostar M200-240


----------



## Hotobu (Apr 18, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> The Biostar X370GT7 plus included free 240GB M.2 SATA SSD might be another board to keep an eye on @ $209.99 Also Biostar didn't cheap out on the CPU VRM components.
> 
> Edit: Comes with this SSD: Biostar M200-240


It'd take me a long time to build up enough trust in Biostar to ever entertain a purchase from that company.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 18, 2017)

Hotobu said:


> It'd take me a long time to build up enough trust in Biostar to ever entertain a purchase from that company.



The first step to trust is to buy something from them...oh like....a motherboard.....and see how it goes. Its like dating. Except doing research on them is NOT super creepy.


----------



## ArdynLucisCaelum (Apr 29, 2017)

Have you touched the AsRock Killer motherboard? After many years I am going red again (Back to AMD). Haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon 64. 

The TaiChi seems to always be out of stock. How does the Killer SLI/Ac compare to it?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2017)

ArdynLucisCaelum said:


> Have you touched the AsRock Killer motherboard? After many years I am going red again (Back to AMD). Haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon 64.
> 
> The TaiChi seems to always be out of stock. How does the Killer SLI/Ac compare to it?


I do not have the Killer board yet, but I do have the GAMING and GAMING K4. The GAMING K4 looks to be equal to the Taichi, but with different LAN, whereas the "regular" GAMING I have yet to open the box of (I just got it a short time ago). I think the Killer board was shipped to me, but there were some "ahem" delivery issues... apparently I wasn't home. (I was, nobody tried to deliver anything)


----------



## ArdynLucisCaelum (Apr 29, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I do not have the Killer board yet, but I do have the GAMING and GAMING K4. The GAMING K4 looks to be equal to the Taichi, but with different LAN, whereas the "regular" GAMING I have yet to open the box of (I just got it a short time ago). I think the Killer board was shipped to me, but there were some "ahem" delivery issues... apparently I wasn't home. (I was, nobody tried to deliver anything)



Thanks for that synopsis. I ordered the Fatality Gaming K4 for 147 on ebay. If the Taichi comes back in stock, the seller has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## Fumero (May 4, 2017)

So the Z270 Taichi is worth a 10 grade too?? Because is basically the same motherboard but for Intel.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 4, 2017)

Fumero said:


> So the Z270 Taichi is worth a 10 grade too?? Because is basically the same motherboard but for Intel.



Lets go with yes.


----------



## Fumero (May 4, 2017)

Cadaveca pointed that one of the cons is that the MoBo dont come with flexible sli bridge, the intel version Z270 come with a flexible sli bridge.


----------



## Hotobu (May 5, 2017)

If anyone wants one Newegg FINALLY has these in stock again. I doubt they'll be there for long.


----------



## HTC (May 6, 2017)

Hotobu said:


> If anyone wants one Newegg FINALLY has these in stock again. I doubt they'll be there for long.



I want one for my build but, unfortunately, no AsRock AM4 board (not just the Taichi) is available in my country 

If i were to purchase it from another country, the customs charge would make it much more expensive then it's worth , so no point: @ least, it was so with a monitor i bought a while back


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2017)

Fumero said:


> So the Z270 Taichi is worth a 10 grade too?? Because is basically the same motherboard but for Intel.


I will likely NOT score the Z270 board @ 10/10. Sharing a name doesn't make them equally designed for the platform, although they do target the same audience. The Z270 Taichi is good (I do have one for review purposes, will get to it eventually ) Anyway, the triple M.2 slots and the internal USB Type-A connector are not needed for this product, IMHO, and the cost of those a couple of other items could have been removed to lower the price, or the cost could have gone elsewhere. I also do not like the Super I/O being stuck on the back of the board.

But, the Z270 taichi is very affordable, and will provide just about any user with the experience they are looking for, unless you are looking to try to break memory frequency records.


----------



## Folterknecht (May 7, 2017)




----------



## tacosRcool (May 13, 2017)

Just finished completing my build with this board and so far so good


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


>



I've never seen someone bitch and over react so much to minor bugs in a BIOS...

Like, seriously, they are not major bugs, I've seen much worse.


----------



## notb (May 13, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Like, seriously, they are not major bugs, I've seen much worse.



The question is not whether there are worse BIOS bugs out there. This is the BIOS. It should not have any bugs. Zero.
We're talking about a company that tries to make it's name on solid, robust designs - not flashy features.
BIOS should be written like a spaceship driver - every line of code and every scenario tested.

I know we're years past that, but I really miss the traditional BIOS. They... worked.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2017)

notb said:


> They... worked.



And there were plenty of bugs in them.


----------



## tacosRcool (May 13, 2017)

I just had an issue this morning. I updated my mobo to 2.30 last night with no issues. This morning I tried to get into the UEFI and no matter what I do I couldn't get into it because no options were available. I had to use the CMOS jumper to reset it. It works now


----------



## Ravenas (May 14, 2017)

So comparing this board to the X370 Professional Gaming board, the only real difference (besides the bios background and board design) is the Professional Gaming has a 5000 Mbps lan controller for approximately $40 dollars more. I use fiber optics where I live so I would be willing to pay the money for the Professional Gaming board.


----------



## hv43082 (May 25, 2017)

Wow.  A perfect rating on a motherboard?  I will buy into the hype.  Gonna pick this board up along with 1700x after work today.  If you live in US and near a Microcenter, you can get $100 discount for the combo cpu/motherboard.  Now what ddr4 do you recommend for this set up?  I heard a lot of compatibility issues so far and inability to run at rated ram speed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 25, 2017)

hv43082 said:


> Wow.  A perfect rating on a motherboard?  I will buy into the hype.  Gonna pick this board up along with 1700x after work today.  If you live in US and near a Microcenter, you can get $100 discount for the combo cpu/motherboard.  Now what ddr4 do you recommend for this set up?  I heard a lot of compatibility issues so far and inability to run at rated ram speed.



While there is still a hard limit of 3200 MHz and it still favors Samsung 1D chips, that is mostly worked out in the latest BIOS revision. Most RAM will run at rated speeds, but I would still check the ASRock site for tested and confirmed RAM compatibility.


----------



## Footman (Jul 9, 2017)

Curious as to the overclocked settings that you guys are using with this motherboard? Perhaps you can list your overclocked settings.
Cheers.
Greg


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 19, 2017)

Footman said:


> Curious as to the overclocked settings that you guys are using with this motherboard? Perhaps you can list your overclocked settings.
> Cheers.
> Greg



I literally just increase the frequency to 3.9 Ghz and ram to 2966.  Everything else was left on auto.  Could get to 4 GHz but I need bump vcore quite high and it was still unstable.


----------



## Footman (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been able to hit 4.0ghz on my 1700 and 1600X, but with different settings. The 1700 required 1.3875vcore and the 1600X requires 1.40, both with Level 3 LLC and SOC set to 1.2v. My 3200DDR Corsair LPX runs correctly when XMP is enabled.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2017)

I went for a mix. I undervolted my 1800X to 1.275V running at 3.9 GHz, SOC at 1.2V, 16 GB of 2933 MHz RAM 14-14-14-32 RipjawsX. Everything stable so far.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 10, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Using this board for my friends workstation with a 1700x, 32gb ram at 2400, and a Quadro P5000. This board is so good it has been out of stock at newegg for a couple weeks now.
> 
> We are waiting for it to be in stock again till we order.


Can you get your ram up to 3200 ? I read bad things about Asrock and Ryzen on Reddit. It says and Asrock will only hit 2933
Was reading this on Asrock gaming X page


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 10, 2017)

Footman said:


> I've been able to hit 4.0ghz on my 1700 and 1600X, but with different settings. The 1700 required 1.3875vcore and the 1600X requires 1.40, both with Level 3 LLC and SOC set to 1.2v. My 3200DDR Corsair LPX runs correctly when XMP is enabled.


Is this the ram ? CL16 ? You managed to get 3200 with this https://www.evomag.ro/Componente-PC...PX-Red-DDR4-2x8GB-3200-MHz-CL-16-1510091.html


P.S. sorry for double post


----------



## Footman (Aug 10, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Is this the ram ? CL16 ? You managed to get 3200 with this https://www.evomag.ro/Componente-PC...PX-Red-DDR4-2x8GB-3200-MHz-CL-16-1510091.html
> 
> 
> P.S. sorry for double post


Yes, that's the ram I am using and have been running rock solid at 3200 using xmp settings on the Taichi.


----------



## Fabiano (Feb 9, 2018)

@cadaveca 

You should really review this board again. AsRock just destroyed this board after bios P2.30. People are not happy with it, it's been downhill since bios P2.30.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2018)

Fabiano said:


> @cadaveca
> 
> You should really review this board again. AsRock just destroyed this board after bios P2.30. People are not happy with it, it's been downhill since bios P2.30.


so it was fine before then? So this "problem" would be fixed by a new BIOS? Why would I do another review?

Submitting feedback directly to ASRock will usually get a problem fixed if it is possible.

As to specific problems, I'd need more information.


----------



## Fabiano (May 11, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> so it was fine before then? So this "problem" would be fixed by a new BIOS? Why would I do another review?
> 
> Submitting feedback directly to ASRock will usually get a problem fixed if it is possible.
> 
> As to specific problems, I'd need more information.



I ask myself what is worth a great board with crap, half working bios that can't save profiles, properly overclock or have timings properly set ?
 There are way too many critical problems that are still in the process of being fixed for more than 7 months.


Bellow you will see images on wer I tried, with my broken English, to point all the crucial problems this bios board has.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 14, 2018)

I have never had any issue saving profiles since the original BIOS. I did have several OC and memory issues at the beginning but that is not new for a new motherboard and platform. I worked within my limitations. I did take a hour or so and updated the BIOS like 4 times to get to the latest version of the BIOS so that I can move my memory from 2933 to 3200 MHz, which it did on the first attempt. This is not an ongoing issue to fix bugs. BIOS will always be updated over time for CPU support expansion, refinement, feature adding, and the discovery of stability changes. So if anything you should be impressed with the number of updates in that span of time as they could have simply ignored their product and only released major updates once or twice a year.


----------



## Fabiano (May 14, 2018)

!LeL?

1- u MUST have a different board as nobody could EVER save 90% of what is inside the "advanced" section with this board.

2- You are not manually overclocking.

3- You are receiving freebies and trying to "pay" for them while defending their product.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 15, 2018)

Fabiano said:


> !LeL?
> 
> 1- u MUST have a different board as nobody could EVER save 90% of what is inside the "advanced" section with this board.
> 
> ...



1 - I literally have this board from the review. This exact board.

2 - I am but I am also smart enough to leave stuff alone once it was working. Did I have to start over every time it failed an OC? Yes. Could I load a profile with most of my settings? Yes. Did I still have to fix the memory timing manually? Yes.

3 - I did not get anything for free. I had to purchase what I have. I don't do reviews so I have no brand loyalty. I am just not sure why you are so salty about someone else's opinion/review score. Let it go man, this was a year ago.


----------



## Fabiano (May 15, 2018)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 3 - I did not get anything for free. I had to purchase what I have. I don't do reviews so I have no brand loyalty. I am just not sure why you are so salty about someone else's opinion/review score. Let it go man, this was a year ago.



I am not Salty with the reviewer...

*Why I am salty with ASRock ?*

*Coherent list of stupidity we have to undergo with the ASRock X370 Taichi now:*


*Bios P4.40 or higher is mandatory for 2nd Gen Ryzen.*

*1- OVERCLOCK*
If you want manual OC you need "ASRock setting" and by that you will lose up to 18% mem bandwidth. You can't OVERCLOCK with an overclocking board that is more than a year old now
Bios - present on previous bios but then we had a workaround. From 4.40 and up there is no workaround, so no overclocking. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


Spoiler











Spoiler









*2-CLOCK GENERATOR/BCLK*
You purchased this ASRock hardware thinking of overclock ? No candy... More than a year later and now BCLK overclocking is BROKEN again and that's along with any manual overclocking. 103MHz ? Every board can do that without a clockgen.
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


*3-P-STATE Setting/OC ?*
You just can't P-state, it won't work .
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


*4-SCALAR ADJUSTMENT*
You heard about it on the ASUS thread, wer their guys are enjoying everything you miss ??
Yeah, Scalar is a minor thing in the bigger realm of issues of an overclocking board that can't overclock.
This setting has been removed from any bios that came after 4.40. Scalar is still a working "feature" but is hidden and defaulted to "100", or maximum value.
Bios 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


Spoiler










*5-AMD CBS Memory Timings*
You can't overclock with this board so you need to rely on AMD CBS. Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers, but you also you have missing HEX values and you have mistyped values. If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you will see right bellow on #6.
Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


Spoiler










*6-SAVE PROFILE*
You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers ( tx ASRock ) ??? Guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


Spoiler












*To ASRock:*

The state of this boards bios is just a DISGRACE, there is not other way to call it.
Let's get real, it's been more than freaking year now, all the other vendors advanced with the functionality of their boards while ASRock seems to be going backwards.




*AMD's fault ? I don't think...*


1- AMD is not responsible for your BIOS team not being capable of making a functional "Save settings" that can actually save things.


2- AMD is not responsible for your BIOS team missing values, mistyping valuex and all HEX values in your memory timings section under AMD CBS .


3- AMD is not responsible for you producing a overclocking board that can't overclock without dropping the memory performance down to 18%.


5- AMD is not responsible for the shi*load of problems described here that are still present after so many bios releases and many for far more than half a year.


We are not looking for workarounds and we don't want excuses and specially, we don't want tips from "people" who don't own the hardware but are always willing to play the "blame user/amd" game.

All we want is a functional board with decent bios.

You can check more people pissed by the ASRock forums


----------



## HTC (May 29, 2018)

Do i need a 2000 series CPU in order to update BIOS to version 3.3 and higher?

I thought the newer BIOSes provided 2000 series support but also improvements for the 1000 series: am i wrong?


----------



## Fabiano (May 31, 2018)

HTC said:


> Do i need a 2000 series CPU in order to update BIOS to version 3.3 and higher?
> 
> I thought the newer BIOSes provided 2000 series support but also improvements for the 1000 series: am i wrong?



For 2000 series it is mandatory that you go 4.40 or above.
For 1000 series you better stay on 3.30, specially if you want to overclock.


----------



## HTC (May 31, 2018)

Fabiano said:


> For 2000 series it is mandatory that you go 4.40 or above.
> *For 1000 series you better stay on 3.30*, specially if you want to overclock.



BIOS doesn't detect any newer BIOSes above 3.20. Tried doing it via USB and it also fails to detect any newer BIOSes, which is why i asked the question in post #90.


----------



## Fabiano (May 31, 2018)

HTC said:


> BIOS doesn't detect any newer BIOSes above 3.20. Tried doing it via USB and it also fails to detect any newer BIOSes, which is why i asked the question in post #90.


I assume your USB stick is formatted to FAT ?


----------



## HTC (May 31, 2018)

Fabiano said:


> I assume your USB stick is formatted to FAT ?



@ 1st no but i realized my mistake and re-made it with FAT and still no joy


----------



## Fabiano (May 31, 2018)

HTC said:


> @ 1st no but i realized my mistake and re-made it with FAT and still no joy


Well, it should work...Maybe you can try again with a different usb stick ?


----------



## HTC (May 31, 2018)

Fabiano said:


> Well, it should work...Maybe you can *try again with a different usb stick* ?



Will do that later.

I find it odd that both with internet instant flash as well as the USB stick, neither detected newer BIOSes higher then 3.20.


----------



## HTC (Aug 9, 2019)

HTC said:


> Will do that later.
> 
> I find it odd that both with internet instant flash as well as the USB stick, neither detected newer BIOSes higher then 3.20.



WAY too late to update ... but better late than never, i suppose ...

Anyway, i figured out why it didn't detect the BIOSes in the USB stick: the USB port ... was dead ... right ... Anyway, i've been using BIOS 5.10 for quite a while now and there have been no issues that i could tell. I don't OC and i'm using Ubuntu 18.04, so there's that.

As for the real reason i'm replying to this topic: AsRock just release BIOS 5.80 (Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3 ABB) with support for Ryzen 3000 CPUs, with the caveat of disabling some Bristol Ridge CPUs due to BIOS size: *this BIOS is NOT RECOMMENDED for Zen / Zen + CPUs.*

Depending on which BIOS is currently with the board, it's recommended to check all newer BIOS descriptions to see if any are required to be installed PRIOR.

Here's a link to AsRock Taichi BIOS page: https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 9, 2019)

HTC said:


> WAY too late to update ... but better late than never, i suppose ...
> 
> Anyway, i figured out why it didn't detect the BIOSes in the USB stick: the USB port ... was dead ... right ... Anyway, i've been using BIOS 5.10 for quite a while now and there have been no issues that i could tell. I don't OC and i'm using Ubuntu 18.04, so there's that.
> 
> ...



Its not recommended for people using Zen APUs because they are based on the prior generation Bristol Ridge architecture. All those CPU's were depricated. I am on a X370 Taichi with an Ryzen 1800X and I have no issues what so ever. The BIOS is recommended for those on any real Zen chip.


----------



## HTC (Aug 9, 2019)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Its not recommended for people using Zen APUs because they are based on the prior generation Bristol Ridge architecture. All those CPU's were depricated. I am on a X370 Taichi with an Ryzen 1800X and I have no issues what so ever. The BIOS is recommended for those on any real Zen chip.



It says so on the BIOS page: BIOS 5.80 is NOT recommended for Zen 1 or Zen + CPUs (Pinnacle, Raven or Summit Ridge).


----------

